

My requested Reddit AMA: I am an iPhone developer and I used to be a drug dealer - sperry

In response to this:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1409028<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cd547/i_was_one_of_the_biggest_drug_dealers_on_my_side/
======
s2r2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1409028>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cd547/i_was_one_of_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cd547/i_was_one_of_the_biggest_drug_dealers_on_my_side)

clicky, clicky

